# Glossy Tyre Dressing



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking for a recommendation guys for some glossy tyre dressing, i know this is not to everyones taste but i like glossy shiny tyres.

Anyway, been using a cheapo bulk valeting product but i find it really difficult to clean from the tyres and get product sling up the side of the car even after buffing it off.

So what would you recommend?


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

You won't go far wrong with Meguiars Endurance Gel mate, most of the sellers on here will sell it. I use it. I do find it looks a bit 'tacky' on first application, but after 24hrs+ it's more appealing to the eye. Some say it gives a bit of 'sling', I've never had it. Just don't wallop it all over the show.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

chemical guys new look trim gel is also a good glossy dressing :thumb:


----------



## Spesh99 (Oct 26, 2010)

Autosmart Highstyle - Goes a long way and available at comparably low cost. Endurance wize not the best but then you get what you pay for.
If you pay half as much you can afford to apply twice as often :-D
(I like to decant it into a put and 'paint' it on with a wide paintbrush - better coverage)


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Valet PRO High Gloss Tyre Dressing is good for the glossy look without any sling issues.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll second Highstyle, no sling as long as you don't slather it on. Smells great as well lol


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

I use the Megs endurance tyre gel, gives a nice finnish.

Having just recently refurbished my front wheels the gel was a bugger to remove from the tyres seeing as I needed to mask them up. I tried an APC and scrubbed like hell but still had gel on them.

I think this is quite a good advert as to the endurance of the endurance tyre gel:lol:


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Megs Endurance for me too!!!!!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Z-16 2 coats


----------



## Baptist (Aug 26, 2007)

Blackfire is good.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/flexipads-tyre-dressing-applicator-pad.html
Then go over with a mf to remove owt left over.
Best I have found is supergard tyre dressing I got at rufforth market the other week outstanding stuff And only 1 quid a tin.
But yes as stated highstyle is very good


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Megs Spray Endurance is really good and no sling and lasts quite a few weeks


----------



## dave_cassidy1 (May 11, 2010)

I use AG rubber plus cleaner, applied with meguiars foam applicator gives a very clean shine and no sling.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370502798195&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Sportback (Mar 25, 2011)

kempe said:


> chemical guys new look trim gel is also a good glossy dressing :thumb:


I have started using this but lam really struggling with sling off. I would really appreciate some advice - I use it sparingly and apply with a Megs Tyre Applicator - any thoughts?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

NLTG is so concentrated that a few drop will do a huge area! Use less than you're using just now and apply in a few goes with one amount rather than trying to add what must be too much. I'm not exaggerating when I say that a few drops can do most car's entire black plastics, just keep wiping and spreading.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Was looking at something different too and after trying blackfire and poorboys ive went back to meg gold class endurance gel-simply lasts longer and left a better finish.


----------



## James7 (Feb 21, 2011)

cotter said:


> I'll second Highstyle, no sling as long as you don't slather it on. Smells great as well lol


I also swear by Autosmart Highstyle Dressing. It isn't exactly designed for tyres but it does a fantastic job and lasts a long time.

Also it builds up in the tyre on repeat treatments. It does last a few days, sometimes a week (depending on distance and road types), however, if you use it repeatedly every week for a few weeks - then the new tyre finish stays even through this punishment. I know Autosmart don't normally sell retail, but you can buy their products through Ebay from trade outlets.

Pound for pound you can't go wrong.

PS - I would suggest using a paintbrush to apply it. I did have the Meguiars applying sponge tool, but I used it once the when I came to it the week after it had been absorbed through the sponge and caused the glue bonding the sponge to the plastic cover/grip didn't hold the sponge anymore and as a result I couldn't use it anymore as the sponge kept falling out of the handle.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

how does autosmart histyle compare to autoglym rubber cleaner, would be very keen to know the verdict.


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Only tried Meguiars Lineup so far: Hotshine tiregel, Hyperdressing, All Seasons Dressing

My hands on hotshine, glossiest of them all... you can get the same result from undiluted or 1:2 HD but durability is off the windows with one rain/wash... Hotshine probably still gives you that wetness after 1-2 weeks. ASD will give you a clean look, but that's bout it...


----------



## James7 (Feb 21, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> how does autosmart histyle compare to autoglym rubber cleaner, would be very keen to know the verdict.


I havent heard of the Autoglym you have said, but I have used Autoglym Instant Tyre dressing.

I found it difficult to apply as you have to spray it on (obviously, either it hits the bodywork or it hits the Alloy wheel.

It did make the tyres nice and clean looking and shiny. However, this was short lived after a couple of drives of any sizable distances. Whereas the Autosmart product would just keep working......:lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RD50? its shiny(ish) not to the extent of some others granted you could always get Pneu glossy (pricey though now )


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

i4detailing's Tyre Gloss can be made to be very wet looking after a few applications and you get a massive amount for the money. One quick swipe and you have a nice satin look. Or anywhere in between depending on quantity.


----------



## proper-job (Oct 17, 2010)

Armorall tire foam. It cleans the tire as well as leaves a long lasting shine. but you have to allow at least 10-15mins drying time or it will fling over car.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm very interested in this thread. I'm also looking for a glossy tyre dressing. I was using Highstyle but I was finding I was getting sling on my White car, even when applied very thinly and wiped down with a cloth.

I was using SV Pneu which wasn't slinging but was not very glossy, so bought then Pneu Glossy, but it's not very glossy. So I'm still on my mission for a sling less glossy dressing.

I liked the look of Highstyle but the sling annoys me. It's also better to apply with a foam dresser rather than a brush to reduce sling. I might give it another go.


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

I got two bottles of Astonish because it was on offer in the pound shop. It is crap. APC tyre, applied several coats and it is the worst product I think I have ever used. 

Steer clear. Going to get some Megs endurance tyre gel tomorrow, give that a whirl. x


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

i use Megs Endurance and have done for years, it's definitely one of the most glossy i've seen and it looks good but it does give a bit of an 'artificial' shine/gloss in a way

would be quite interested to find a more natural looking dressing just for a change, might even stick my bottle of Megs up in the swaps section and see if anyone wants a swap


----------



## James7 (Feb 21, 2011)

calum001 said:


> would be quite interested to find a more natural looking dressing just for a change


I think you would find this with Autosmart Highstyle. All you need to do is rinse your tyres down - as you would do after washing the car anyway.

Then apply, as I suggest a paint brush is best (unless you have a foam applicator that won't be adversly affected by the solution soaking through and making the glue holding it together FAIL). This not only cleans (better), but makes the tyres shine very much.

You can drive away 1/2 hour later without flinging the solution of your tyres anywhere. But if you leave it on overnight is better, as it still shines (a little less) but looks so natural. Makes the tyres look brand new 'all over again'.


----------



## Flipsacoin (Mar 29, 2011)

+1 for the Megs.

Also +1 for the CG New Look Trim Gel, a fantastic product if applied carefully, less is more!


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Highstyle for me or VP Traditional Dressing. Applied thinly with a brush.


----------



## jayin (Mar 24, 2011)

simonfoy said:


> I got two bottles of Astonish because it was on offer in the pound shop. It is crap. APC tyre, applied several coats and it is the worst product I think I have ever used.
> 
> Steer clear. Going to get some Megs endurance tyre gel tomorrow, give that a whirl. x


Thanks for that. Had spotted it and was curious but I now know!


----------



## jayin (Mar 24, 2011)

Anyone used Autobrite Berry Blast Endurance Trim & Tyre Gel ? 

It's on my list of wants.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Gloss-It-extreme shine


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Anyone tried the Swissvax Pneu glossy?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

bazves said:


> Anyone tried the Swissvax Pneu glossy?


Yes and very disappointing - not very glossy in my opinion. Tried on 3 different cars/tyres. Did not pass the muster.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

James7 said:


> I think you would find this with Autosmart Highstyle. All you need to do is rinse your tyres down - as you would do after washing the car anyway.
> 
> Then apply, as I suggest a paint brush is best (unless you have a foam applicator that won't be adversly affected by the solution soaking through and making the glue holding it together FAIL). This not only cleans (better), but makes the tyres shine very much.
> 
> You can drive away 1/2 hour later without flinging the solution of your tyres anywhere. But if you leave it on overnight is better, as it still shines (a little less) but looks so natural. Makes the tyres look brand new 'all over again'.


cheers mate, love the Autosmart range so will add this to my next order when i see the rep :thumb:

anyone got any pics of the various tyre dressings in use ? would help a hell of a lot to actually see them


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

I use Meguiars Endurance Tire Gel


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for advice everyone, will report back when i have decided 

Carshine - loving the capri and the wheels


----------



## johnz_01 (Apr 27, 2010)

bazves said:


> Anyone tried the Swissvax Pneu glossy?


iv also tried this and didnt find much of a glossy look to it when u apply it 1st it looks good but it seems to just fade, still like my AG rubber plus but still looking for something different


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

johnz_01 said:


> iv also tried this and didnt find much of a glossy look to it when u apply it 1st it looks good but it seems to just fade, still like my AG rubber plus but still looking for something different


How do you find the AG rubber plus, that is on the options list


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Any pictures of rubber cleaner 5 guys on a tyre.....


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

A good spray one that does last quite a bit is Turtle Wax Wet 'n' Black.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

nickmak said:


> A good spray one that does last quite a bit is Turtle Wax Wet 'n' Black.


I can't help but laugh when I see that name...


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> I can't help but laugh when I see that name...


Now that you say it... :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I like TW wet and black,pop it in a pot and paint it on.No horrible greasy cack all over,then wipe it over with an old applicator to remove excess to prevent sling.


----------



## benj88 (May 8, 2011)

few years ago i use to use autosmart, think it was about 5leters, love the smell of the meguiers one but my all time favourite is neilson.


----------



## bluevrs (May 8, 2011)

cotter said:


> I'll second Highstyle, no sling as long as you don't slather it on. Smells great as well lol


Love your avatar, I use Meguiars Endurance Gel as well as others have stated, long lasting and does not streak or go milky like some spray ons :thumb:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

another here for megs endurance, my tyres are slightly older, hence the glossier shine tends to dampen down after it's applied, which is ace. I quite like it though, nothing worse than brown tyres!


----------

